# Wood Shop Train Layout



## dbat77 (2 mo ago)

Here are some photos of my initial benchwork in my converted wood shop.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Whatchya growin back by that air hose? Lol


----------



## dbat77 (2 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Whatchya growin back by that air hose? Lol


Lol. A weed, but I eliminated him before more of his friends moved in.


----------



## dbat77 (2 mo ago)

At this point in construction, I decided I needed more room. Notice the corner I installed to extend the wall toward my end wall beyond the dust filter.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Good start. Looking forward to more photos as the project moves along.


----------



## dbat77 (2 mo ago)

Thanks Spence. I will add more photos soon.


----------



## dbat77 (2 mo ago)

Here are some more photos of my new layout project. There are a few photos of my yard area too. Spence, you asked for more photos and here they are.


----------

